# tape all drywall seams before ceramic tile install?



## zmusashi (Jan 7, 2007)

I just hung my rock in this bathroom remodel and am about to start tiling; do I need to tape all the seams? I usually use mesh tape on the seams and tape one or two quick coats to fill in the void at the cove edges... But is any taping actually necessary? I imagine it would make for stronger walls and corners...
thanks for advice


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

zmusashi said:


> I just hung my rock in this bathroom remodel and am about to start tiling; do I need to tape all the seams? I usually use mesh tape on the seams and tape one or two quick coats to fill in the void at the cove edges... But is any taping actually necessary? I imagine it would make for stronger walls and corners...
> thanks for advice



Mesh and one coat ready for tile.:thumbsupthat one coat doesn't have to be all that.) Cover quick and move on.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

Is this in or around a shower / bath i assume?? i would use mortar mix to bed the fibre tape . But i really recomend using dura rock instead of drywall where your setting tiles I have never been impressed with greenboard.


----------



## zmusashi (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, I'm talking about the dry areas. I used 1/2 Hardibacker in the bathtub/*shower are and am taping that with mesh and thinset
So, mesh tape and one coat of compound on the sheetrock for the dry areas outside the shower- cool, that sounds great. 
thanks a lot


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Use hot mud so it doesn't shrink and so the thinset doesn't soften it.


----------

